# Pro Grips - Gloves?



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone ever bought/seen/used these? do they actually work as well as normal gloves?










They look a lot lighter than the standard gloves, less sweaty, easy to pull on and off ect.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chalk!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

True, just need something to help me grip when lifting heavy!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Prodot said:


> True, just need something to help me grip when lifting heavy!


....Chalk! Lol

Honestly I was amazed, only been using it the last month or so, but before that when deadlifting I had to strap up at 180kg as my grip just went.

Tried chalk and managed 230kg easy! Your hands just magically lock to the bar lol try it you'll be surprised!

I always thought I had a weak grip until I tried chalk and it added 50kg to my lift!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> ....Chalk! Lol
> 
> Honestly I was amazed, only been using it the last month or so, but before that when deadlifting I had to strap up at 180kg as my grip just went.
> 
> ...


chalks the way ahead i ditched the gloves a few months back and am using the liquid chalk decathalon do for rock climbing ....feckin brilliant :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnya said:


> chalks the way ahead i ditched the gloves a few months back and am using the liquid chalk decathalon do for rock climbing ....feckin brilliant :thumb:


Yeah I use the liquid chalk from MP, zero mess.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice one, just ordered some from mp, only 5 quid, how long does that 250ml bottle last mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Nice one, just ordered some from mp, only 5 quid, how long does that 250ml bottle last mate?


I only use it on back day lasted me a few months so far and it still has a lot left


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I only use it on back day lasted me a few months so far and it still has a lot left


nice one, I only really need it for back and arms close grip pulldowns ect


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Nice one, just ordered some from mp, only 5 quid, how long does that 250ml bottle last mate?


I've had the same bottle or around 2 years now, still got a bit left!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Drape a small hand towel over the bar so it does not rip off the calluses and do the deadlift. Simple! gloves? whatever next? Pink fluffy slippers with bunny ears to squat in?

There is a guy in the gym who uses a belt and straps to do pressups/dips/cardio.....guess he looks the part.....of being a t**t


----------

